# 1920's- 1930's Wastyn Special track bike, wooden wheels, made in Chicago



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140860760811?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

